# Bi/Tri question



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone ever hear of the tires having problems? I am thinking of getting some but the guy I buy from said they had trouble letting go from the inside. I want to trust him as he has been selling for years but I have talked to others and say they are the best tire they have ever had. Any input would be great!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i had these tires on my brute. i will say if they made em in a 30 i would have them still. they wear like iron meaning they will outlast your bike hahaha or dam near lol. they pull great everywhere my buddy went with laws, i went and it honestly wasnt much more work for me to get to the same places. only one downfall for these tires is limited size. but if you want a great 27in tire these are the best overall


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ill definitely agree with the wear. my buddy has a set on his foreman with 7500kms on em and still look new, and thats A LOT of gravel road crusin. they started leaking this spring so we put tubes in em but other than that not one complaint. but he has 12" wide tri claws all the way around.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> i had these tires on my brute. i will say if they made em in a 30 i would have them still. they wear like iron meaning they will outlast your bike hahaha or dam near lol. they pull great everywhere my buddy went with laws, i went and it honestly wasnt much more work for me to get to the same places. only one downfall for these tires is limited size. but if you want a great 27in tire these are the best overall


Agreed, I'd also still be running them on my Rancher if they made them in a 30" or so size. I love these tires, they ride smooth, they wear incredible, they are tough as nails, they aren't that heavy (at least not compared to other mud tires that size), and they run a little taller then stated, mine are 28" tall at 7psi in the front and 4psi in the rears. Mine have about 1400mi on them and the fronts could still pass as brand new, the rears are a little scratched here and there from trail riding but even the leading edge of the lugs hasn't rounded off that much.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I ran a set for about 5 years, no problems.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay thanks guy's no I just need to sell mine and get the funds for them. And try to find a place to get them here in Canada. My go to guy said they have had problems and so he does not sell them any more.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

if you find a supplier in canada, let me know! i've been looking for a while. i got a quote from mud-throwers for 550 for the rubber, but it was 50 bucks a tire to ship.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

islandlife said:


> if you find a supplier in canada, let me know! i've been looking for a while. i got a quote from mud-throwers for 550 for the rubber, but it was 50 bucks a tire to ship.


That sucks, shipping across the border is a killer.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I will look into getting them picked up if I have to. I have heard of a place in Grand forks that will let you ship to them and then just pick up from there.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Mudforce, check Vinnie at Excel Auto in Stonewall. He should deal them, unless he's your go to guy. lol


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

does this excell place sell lots of powersports stuff? i live like 2.5hrs from stonewall.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

if i had the axles and motor work i woulda been runnin them. i heard alot of great things about both tires. if it wasnt for them being heavy and robbing alot of power for my quad they woulda been on. i have a bone stock motor so if my 26in mudlite xls robbed alot those will too so thats why i really didnt even look for prices after i got the review.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Could a prairie 360 turn them if i did clutch work?


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

They are great tires. like said above iftheyt were bigger than 27" I'd run them over an Outlaw. I never had a problem with them in 1200 miles.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

rubiconrider said:


> does this excell place sell lots of powersports stuff? i live like 2.5hrs from stonewall.


Yup give him a call 467-9433 and ask for Vinnie.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

muddigger360 said:


> Could a prairie 360 turn them if i did clutch work?


They are a VERY Heavy tire... Even with clutch work it might be a strain on the drive train. Especially in sticky situations. However I saw a honda 300 running them once.. Though, he was runnin the Bi's on all 4


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

muddigger360, i doubt they would. even with my 600 they would be a problem.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Really they aren't THAT heavy 28lb for the bi's and 33lb for the tri's not really that bad. 28-10-12 backs are 33lb too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ran them ony xpedition 425 w/o any issues but it was a manual & gears kinda low.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay thanks, it would be nice if they made in em in 25's it would probably be okay then.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually they do. They dont have the BIG lugs but have a similar design. Google sandtires unlimited...


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh cool, I'll have to look them up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Find them ? This is the rear:


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, but my prairies pouring out smoke now ): so tires arent really what I'm worried about now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think we've decided that its the rings.


----------

